# Lanark and Renfrew Scottish



## SeR (22 Jun 2013)

Hello everyone!

I was curious to know if anyone on this site would happen to know anything about former commanding officers (hopefully a list of some sort) of the 1st Air Defence Regiment (Lanark and Renfrew Scottish), RCA.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dapaterson (22 Jun 2013)

They are now 42 Fd Regt, RCA.


----------



## SeR (22 Jun 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> They are now 42 Fd Regt, RCA.



Thank you, but I meant COs during the time it was known as the Lanark and Renfrew Scottish.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Jun 2013)

Last CO of the Regiment was LCol Dave Frausel, ( former RCR and Guards background) before him LCoL Ross Bounsall a former Cameron Highlander of Ottawa.
Frausel took it from the L&R to 1 AD.
There a few former L&Rs on this site.
Stuart


----------



## Rheostatic (27 Jun 2013)

Not sure if this overlaps the time period you're looking for:
http://carletonplacelocalhistory.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/story-of-the-lanark-and-renfrew-scottish-regiment-by-howard-morton-brown-14-sept-1961/


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (29 Jun 2013)

I found the answer to the question the person had.
He was looking for the time line a relative was the CO
On 2 Jan.1969, LCol Noonan took over from LCol Merredew and commanded until 31 Oct. 1970. He became the HLCol in 1988 and HCol from the early 90s, until 2007.

Just needed to provide more infor so I could get him the answer he was seeking.


----------



## SeR (29 Jun 2013)

Thanks again FormerHorseGuard!


----------



## riggermade (30 Jun 2013)

Might get some info here https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/2399143892/


----------



## armyloo (15 Jul 2013)

riggermade - like


----------

